# Inside Game of Thrones: A Story in Score (HBO)



## jononotbono (Sep 12, 2017)

Just watched this as I fired up the Lab. Makes me love Game of Thrones even more. Man, Ramin is such a talent...


----------



## mac (Sep 12, 2017)

In years to come, what he's done with the uber complex GoT structure will be revered more and more. Class composer.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 12, 2017)

I still remember the first time I fired up the Iron Man score so many years ago, and loving it immensely.
Great composer.


----------



## Kubler (Sep 12, 2017)

Very interesting. By the way, I learn that this theme played with a dulcimer is Arya's and not Jaqen H'qar's as I always thought it was.

That "Violin playing" subtitle when the cello rises up is cringy tho (a)


----------



## rottoy (Sep 12, 2017)

Kubler said:


> Very interesting. By the way, I learn that this theme played with a dulcimer is Arya's and not Jaqen H'qar's as I always thought it was.
> 
> That "Violin playing" subtitle when the cello rises up is cringy tho (a)


Didn't the dulcimer theme play for the first time when Arya is training with Syrio Forel?


----------



## Kubler (Sep 12, 2017)

@rottoy I don't know, I need to watch the first season again. But from what I can remember, it was introduced more or less at the same time as Jaqen (I have in mind the assassination of the man-who-tortures-everyone, in the fortress where Arya serves as Tywin's cupbearer for a while)

Edit : there's indeed some dulcimer piece during her training with Syrio, but not the theme itself. Also I assumed it was Jaqen's because both him and Syrio come from Braavos, so the dulcimer could have been one of its musical elements.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 12, 2017)

This is the same theme, right? 1:29


----------



## Kubler (Sep 12, 2017)

@rottoy



Kubler said:


> Edit : there's indeed some dulcimer piece during her training with Syrio, but not the theme itself. Also I assumed it was Jaqen's because both him and Syrio come from Braavos, so the dulcimer could have been one of its musical elements.



But apparently it was the first drafts of Arya's theme. That's a pretty theme anyway


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 12, 2017)

Obviously a quality guy. It seems the nicest people are often the best at what they do. His achievements on Game of Thrones are truly remarkable and difficult to number.


----------



## Rv5 (Sep 13, 2017)

Such great music, had a lot of fun working on covers of the themes: 

Main Theme
Rains of Castamere

And currently at the mix/edit stage of a 'Light of the Seven' cover:
Light of the Seven in Progress

Also a huge fan of his Prison Break theme/score. I wonder if he'll be involved in the Game of Thrones spin-off shows!


----------



## J-M (Sep 13, 2017)

Need to watch this when I get home, thanks for sharing...but now I'm reminded that we have to wait forever for the last season...or the next book.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 13, 2017)

He's a great composer and it's the best TV score since _LOST _I think.

I made this back in 2012 after Season 2, of course the show's music has gotten so much more sprawling since then, but it's interesting how all the themes relate to each other. The basic scalar motions inside the title theme become the sources for many of the character themes.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 13, 2017)

P.S. the way the Dothraki theme gets incorporated into Dany's dragon theme reminds me a lot of a similar trick Michael Giacchino did on _LOST_. When we first meet the character Ben he has this spooky/evil downward minor 2nd theme (0:00). But then when we get an episode from his point of view, Giacchino completely recontextualizes that motif (0:56).


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 13, 2017)

It's interesting how I thought "woah, what's going on with the score" when that cue started just as he describes. Job well done!


----------



## jason.d (Sep 13, 2017)

Rv5 said:


> Such great music, had a lot of fun working on covers of the themes:
> 
> Main Theme
> Rains of Castamere
> ...



I also loved his Prison Break score. Truly original stuff.


----------



## Fab (Sep 13, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Just watched this as I fired up the Lab. Makes me love Game of Thrones even more. Man, Ramin is such a talent...




sweet, I can play guitar again for general composing purposes without feeling like the odd one out !


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 15, 2017)

Gonna be honest... I've never one noticed character leitmotifs. Must be _much_ more subtle than JW!


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 15, 2017)

Very interesting that he chose piano for that scene to indicate that something was wrong. But when I watched that episode, it felt anachronistic, and like they had a "guest composer" that week. 

A beautiful theme for sure, but took me out of the world.


----------



## vicontrolu (Sep 16, 2017)

I strangely fail to see the greatness in Got score. Sure it does the job but I can't go wow about it for some reason.

The main theme for example, I find it too static and somehow dull. The development looks fairly simple to me and i feel the melody could say much more.

I liked the piano piece though.


----------

